# fake british dragon gear



## pincrusher (Dec 23, 2004)

not sure how many people here use british dragon gear but
here is some info concerning fake british dragon gear coming out of russia. please follow the link to the russian site where it shows pictures of the fakes and take note of the differences as posted in the message below:

these are pics from a russian website 

seems our friends in russia are trying harder and harder to counterfeit our products 

please look at this webpage 

http://www.sportfarma.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=22621#22621 

the pics on the of page are the fakes 

please note the fonts are too big on the labels (trenabol is in much bigger writing) 

on the trinabol 150 the oil is the wrong colour (looks like testosterone propionate is inside) 

and also on the label on the fake it says trenbolone hexandrobenzylcarbonate on the real version pics are below it just says hexandrobenzylcarbonate 

note the real dark color of the real trinabol oil and the light color of the fake 

we will add some more security features shortly 

in the meantime just buy from trusted sources 

 here is the link to the real british dragon site where you can also compare the pictures.
http://www.britishdragon.com/index.html


----------



## heavy (Dec 23, 2004)

Good looking out!


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 23, 2004)

It seems that everytime i read about something being fake or someone has questions to the legitimacy of gear it involves normally British Dragons.  Even UG labs have better reps than this brand.


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 24, 2004)

oracle said:
			
		

> It seems that everytime i read about something being fake or someone has questions to the legitimacy of gear it involves normally British Dragons.  Even UG labs have better reps than this brand.



because i have very close ties with BD i will directly answer your comments oracle:
yes british dragon has had alot of fakes being marketed lately.  they are not being seen as often in the usa but it is a big problem in europe where BD is a hugely popular product line. what is happening is that there is a russian named Vadium Godlevsky  who is responsible for this.  here is a message directly from british dragon concerning this russian and what he is doing:

Warning – Fake British Dragon Products - Warning 

A message from British Dragon: 

We would like to make you aware that a person in Russia (Vadium Godlevsky) is planning to produce their own British Dragon products and market them as his the real version. They are trying to sell copies of BD products which are very under dosed to say they are bad and then market their new versions later! 

Please go to www.register.com and check the “who is listing” for www.british-dragon.com, www.british-dragon.net, www.british-dragon.org 

You will find on www.british-dragon.com that billing client is shown as British 
Dragon Pharmaceuticals in Hong Kong but on.org and.net they are not. Further evidence of their attempted sabotage is here 

Please look at www.register.ru - you will see a www.britishdragon.com/ru (our version of our website address) has been registered by an Elena Litakova if you also check www.british-dragon.ru it is registered by the same person. This is a plan to try and say they are the real British Dragon and make sales on the good name we have made. Please check all of this information out for your selves 

We would like you to view this now so you can make your own comments and judgment. 

************************************************************************ 

unfortunately, with popularity comes people trying to take advantage of that popularity so that is why there are alot of fakes floating around europe.  
british dragon has a forum on the site i mod at so i get my info directly from them so if anyone has questions about their products feel free to ask me.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 15, 2005)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> That sucks. I know if you get the real product it is good. Thats the only reason these scumbags copy them. Now they ruin a good company name and make alot of people think there gear is garbage.


BD has taken it a step farther and now they have a section on their website where you can input a sources website addy or email addy and it will tell you if british dragon recognizes them as a authorized reseller of their gear.
there will also be more security measures coming out in the very near future to help ensure that people will be able to get the legit product and tell the fakes much more easily.  
i use quite a bit of BD gear and like chris 1 states, it is very good. there is only 1 ug lab out there who i would put up against BD as far as overall quality and accuracy of the dosing.


----------



## NorthQ (Jan 15, 2005)

If I had the posibility to order gear from outside the country, Id put my money on BD. From a trusted site of course. Love their omnadren 275 and their new tren product with 3different esters..


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 15, 2005)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> If I had the posibility to order gear from outside the country, Id put my money on BD. From a trusted site of course. Love their omnadren 275 and their new tren product with 3different esters..


yeah their new 3 estered tren product is sure to be a big hit. havent tried it yet as i still have some of the tren depot of theirs to use up first but it is certainly on my schedule for later this year to try. makes my mouth water just thinking about running a cycle of andropen275 with some tri-tren.  1ml of andro per day with 1ml of tri-tren eod will do wonders for me


----------



## NorthQ (Jan 15, 2005)

> Andropen 275
> 
> Each 20 ml multidose vial contains 20 mg per ml of testosterone acetate, 90 mg per ml of testosterone decanoate, 45 mg per ml of testosterone propionate, 45 mg per ml of testosterone phenylpropionate, and 75 mg per ml of testosterone cypionate


:yumyum:


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 15, 2005)

hey north, that info on the andropen isnt correct anymore. they just changed it and dropped the test ace and upped the test prop dosage by that amount. reason for this was they were having problems with the test ace causing some injection site pain due to its very fast acting nature and since they like their products to be relatively pain free they recalled all bottles and replaced with the new version.
i am using the old version right now and yes it does cause some irritation but not enough to deter me from continuing its usage. i just dont inject it in small muscles or quads, just glutes and ventrogluteal site.


----------



## NorthQ (Jan 15, 2005)

Weird, that info was cut'n'pasted from the official BD site. But anyways, I think its still looking sweet. Id like to get my hands on it along with some deca and dbol!


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 15, 2005)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Weird, that info was cut'n'pasted from the official BD site. But anyways, I think its still looking sweet. Id like to get my hands on it along with some deca and dbol!


BD just hasnt updated their site yet with the new formula but it was changed and the new formula is now available to new orders since i believe all replacement orders have gone out. the change will make almost no difference to how it performs though but just cuts down on the injection site irritation.


----------



## steroid (Apr 3, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> It seems that everytime i read about something being fake or someone has questions to the legitimacy of gear it involves normally British Dragons.  Even UG labs have better reps than this brand.



You are forgeting that BD is also UGL... not some pharmaceutical company like organon or similar.  They are just most known UGL out there.

Steroid


----------



## mr.nitrofish (May 18, 2005)

I guess when your a big name like british dragon your more likely to copyed.

have they considered a halogram logo?


----------



## LITTLEME (May 18, 2005)

A Firend Of Mine Just Got Beat. He Ordered Gear Online And He Told Me He Got Bd D-bol. 100mg. I Told Him They Didn't Make That And Sent Him To Bd's Official Website.


----------



## kell11 (May 19, 2005)

*Bad Fakes*



			
				pincrusher said:
			
		

> not sure how many people here use british dragon gear but
> here is some info concerning fake british dragon gear coming out of russia. please follow the link to the russian site where it shows pictures of the fakes and take note of the differences as posted in the message below:
> 
> these are pics from a russian website
> ...


----------

